# My sister was arrested....



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

My sister was arrested and charged with: manufacturing, disturbing or dispensing a Class B substance, possession of a Class B substance with the intent to distribute, conspiracy to violate the controlled substance act and with violation of the controlled substance act within a school zone.

I dont think she gave us the whole story so; what does all that mean? What would she have had to have done, what punishment is she looking at, how serious is it, and is any of those charges felonies? Thank you!!


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

now to sit back with some coffee and watch the comments pour in......


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Disturbing? Never heard of that charge....


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

CDub said:


> My sister was arrested and charged with: manufacturing, disturbing or dispensing a Class B substance, possession of a Class B substance with the intent to distribute, conspiracy to violate the controlled substance act and with violation of the controlled substance act within a school zone
> 
> I dont think she gave us the whole story so; what does all that mean? What would she have had to have done, what punishment is she looking at, how serious is it, and is any of those charges felonies? Thank you


Whether or not she gave you the whole story, some of thost crimes carry some pretty nasty mandatory minimum sentences. IME, school zone drug distribution guiltys almost always get time--one of the few things you'll almost always get sent to jail for in Massachusetts.

Is it serious? Hell yeah it is. I'd be investing in a good criminal defense attorney right about now.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Have you asked her what she was arrested for? She probably knows

---------- Post added at 08:39 ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 ----------

Hey Obie, this could be like your first case as a defense attorney 
...you could be like that cop in the movies that hands out buisness cards to the people he arrest hawking his law firm


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think she'll be ok. Probably just probation and community service. It's not like she stored her registered firearms in a locked safe and had someone break open the safe and steal them. That's some serious time right there.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

trueblue said:


> Disturbing? Never heard of that charge....


Never heard of Disturbing the Peace while Manufacturing Class B?

It is possible.

Just think of all of those pots and pans clanging around while she is cooking her crack:smoke:

To the original Poster,

In a perfect world where there are no liberal judges or juries, your sister wpould be royaly screwed. School zone charge alone is a two year minimum. The charges are very serious, I bet she told you she is innocent though, am I right?

Upon conviction if she has a prior record, Sis is looking at some significant time at the sceneic MCI Framingham. Start saving money for her Canteen Fund now. Tell her to quit smoking cigarettes now. State facilities are smoke free.

On a serious note though, If I was her, I would be worried.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

CDub, could you post a few pics of your sister so I can get a better idea of how to answer, Thanks.

7Dub


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Upon conviction if she has a prior record, Sis is looking at some significant time at the sceneic MCI Framingham.


If she's a good girl she might be able to spend some time outdoors in the summer.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> CDub, could you post a few pics of your sister so I can get a better idea of how to answer, Thanks.
> 
> 7Dub


Meh, not relevant. A few months at MCI, and she will look like any other butch that's in there.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Hey Obie, this could be like your first case as a defense attorney
> ...you could be like that cop in the movies that hands out buisness cards to the people he arrest hawking his law firm


Good idea, though I think the BBO might have an issue with that.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

CDub said:


> My sister was arrested and charged with: manufacturing, disturbing or dispensing a Class B substance, possession of a Class B substance with the intent to distribute, conspiracy to violate the controlled substance act and with violation of the controlled substance act within a school zone.
> 
> I dont think she gave us the whole story so; what does all that mean? What would she have had to have done, what punishment is she looking at, how serious is it, and is any of those charges felonies? Thank you!!


Must have ripped the tag off the mattress


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

niteowl1970 said:


> If she's a good girl she might be able to spend some time outdoors in the summer.


*"Do these orange horizontal stripes make my ass look big?"*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Good idea, though I think the BBO might have an issue with that.


 Funny The BBO doesnt have an issue with Officers of the court being in the Senate and House....seems to me that would be a conflict


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Class B Substance include Cocaine; prescription opiates such as Oxycontin, Oxycodone (Percodan/Percocet),and Codiene, Methadone; LSD; MDMA; Ecstasy (XTC); PCP; Amphetamines (speed) ; & Methamphetamine (meth).

The quantities of the drugs, circumstances, or other factors involved dictate whether you are charged with possession or intent to distribute

Drug possession is a serious criminal charge. Even for a first offense, you are facing a suspended driver's license for a minimum of 1 year on any possession charge, plus fines, treatment programs, and or risk of jail time.

There is there is no specific quantity of drugs that qualifies for an intent to distribute charge. You can be charged with intent to distribute in Massachusetts depending on the circumstances of the drug arrest. You can be charged with distribution depending on how the drugs are packaged, even if there is no other evidence that you intended to sell drugs. Intent to distribute may be charged based on the number of individual packages of drugs, the presence of baggies or twist ties, presence of a scale, placement of drugs near a phone or phone list, etc....

Possession of Drugs with Intent to Distribute within a school zone is a serious charge in Massachusetts, with a mandatory minimum of *2 years in prison* if convicted.


----------

